# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Whats the best Post Cycle Therapy after Winstrol

## Asura

Hey this is my first cycle and I heard from a bunch of my buddies "winny" winstrol is perfect for cutting up.

I understand I am going to do a 6 week cycle 50mg a day

I am a male 5'9'' 200lbs

My buddy told me to do a PCT

I was thinking to get my testosterone levels from zero back to normal, wait 2 days after my last injection than

Clomid:
Weeks 1-2 100mg/day
Weeks 3-4 50mg/day
(pills)

What you think?
any advice?

Can I still drink my whey protien after each work out?
also im going to do cardio like a maniac and lift like no other...right now im stocky....I have about 20-25% BF..what were ur results like?

----------


## Big

winny does not burn fat, and at 20-25%bf it would be a complete waste.

----------


## baseline_9

This is so wronge, do not listen to your 'buddies'

At 25% bodyfat steroids are not for you.

Please dont argue, just get over to the diet forum.

I dont think anyone is going to help you out regarding AAS

----------


## dec11

> Hey this is my first cycle and I heard from a bunch of my buddies "winny" winstrol is perfect for cutting up.
> 
> I understand I am going to do a 6 week cycle 50mg a day
> 
> I am a male 5'9'' 200lbs
> 
> My buddy told me to do a PCT
> 
> I was thinking to get my testosterone levels from zero back to normal, wait 2 days after my last injection than
> ...


you need to do alot of research, dont do that winny, youve alot to learn, read the beginner stuff

----------


## Asura

Hey guys I about to do a 6 week cycle with winny 50mg/day followed by clomid for 2 weeks 100mg/day than 3-4 50mg/day

I just want to know how your cycle went and did you get more ripped or vascular? And is winny really all what its hyped up to be?

any advice? or something you'd do different?

----------


## Asura

I was going to take Clomid after my 6 week cycle of winny but what are the side effects of Clomid?

I heard people gain a lot of weight?

I am a male

----------


## Big

why bother asking our advice if you don't listen?

----------


## Big

threads merged, for what it's worth

----------


## Asura

ehh, I am just doing it to get a lot of endurance while weight lifting and I guess I'll see if I get more toned and cut..And I researched a lot about Winny...the only reason why I am doing it is bc I already am kinda big..as in if I flex my bicep you can see a nice toned bump.. and winny is a hell of a lot easier to maintain after a cycle rather than bulking..I dont really consider my self a body builder..Just want a good beach body...ya feel me

----------


## Asura

Your telling me not to do it? I wouldnt be here if I was here not to do it big boy...you are power happy

----------


## Big

> Your telling me not to do it? I wouldnt be here if I was here not to do it big boy...you are power happy


I'm telling you not to do it because it's the wrong thing to do.

----------


## trix8

if your just looking to cut up why dont you go with thermogenics like t3 and clen , probably see results quicker and less side effcts

----------


## Asura

How...I dont understand that...I am not fat..at all...you think Im fat...if I could see a nice bump naturally in my bicep what makes you think winny wont have any affect on that. tbh maybe I was wrong with that BF i took that on a website..and I am seriously trying to get advice on Clomid and you removed my thread..

----------


## Big

I did not remove any threads, I combined them all into this one. Winny is a complete waste if you are over 10%bf, and winny should not be cycled alone. 
how old are you?

----------


## Asura

The thread name is not the same and a totally different question..why you so power happy...something wrong with you..you feel like I singled you out and offended you which I did not..I am just trying to get information on Clomid...I heard it makes you gain weight? Have you experienced that?

----------


## Big

> The thread name is not the same and a totally different question..why you so power happy...something wrong with you..you feel like I singled you out and offended you which I did not..I am just trying to get information on Clomid...I heard it makes you gain weight? Have you experienced that?


your same question is within this thread. scroll up.
no, I haven't gained from clomid alone.
isn't post 8 above the question you are referring to?



> I was going to take Clomid after my 6 week cycle of winny but what are the side effects of Clomid?
> 
> I heard people gain a lot of weight?
> 
> I am a male


in any event, I'm here to educate those who need it and are willing to listen. you only possess one out of 2 of those traits, so I'm done with you.
good luck.

----------


## G4R

> The thread name is not the same and a totally different question..*why you so power happy*...something wrong with you..you feel like I singled you out and offended you which I did not..I am just trying to get information on Clomid...I heard it makes you gain weight? Have you experienced that?


..... You have got to be kidding me.....

Please answer Big's question, how old are you?

Again, as it has been stated, winny alone is a waste, especially if you are over 10% BF. 

Power happy huh?...... you have obviously not familiarized yourself with who the very well respected members are on here, especially the ones with the power to get you booted off of here. 

Please just answer the questions so we can better help you.

----------


## Asura

Why is it a complete waste, it makes your endurance better,and once again if I have a natural toned bicep why don't you think winny will make it better.26 years old trying to look nice..and was thinking of doing winny alot for next beach season. I was disappointing with my look during this beach season. Not as toned as Id like and Im sitting here for weeks reading up on winny and right when I get to a forum you shut me down and abuse me for being a "noob"

----------


## G4R

> Why is it a complete waste, it makes your endurance better,and once again* if I have a natural toned bicep why don't you think winny will make it better*.26 years old trying to look nice..and was thinking of doing winny alot for next beach season. I was disappointing with my look during this beach season. Not as toned as Id like and *Im sitting here for weeks reading up on winny and right when I get to a forum you shut me down and abuse me for being a "noob"*


So you are just planning on toning your biceps huh? That makes sense  :Icon Rolleyes: 

Also, how much reading have you done on winny? Obviously not enough, or you would know that what you are doing makes no sense. 25% BF and running winstrol only..... please point out which thread you have read that indicates that this is a good idea.

----------


## Asura

I mean clearly your telling me its 100% pointless...So its pointless to have better muscle endurance and more defined muscles..but w.e..Im not a bulker like you..Im 5'9'' and don't look forward to going any more over 200 lbs...I took the BF test online for this forum..Its not 100% accurate..want me to post a picture of me, I am not fat, I am solid..you think its pointless if a fat guy did it..but as I said I am big/stocky..I dont think a fat guy would have a toned bicep. And I am 100% positive that injecting my self with 50mg /day and dieting and working out as I been will definitely get me a more toned physique and for you to say its pointless is silly? Maybe you thought I was a bulker..?I am not..never will never have

----------


## G4R

Yeah, go ahead and post a pic.

----------


## Asura



----------


## Asura

> Yeah, go ahead and post a pic.


http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/9563/78359554.png

----------


## Asura

Hey, I am about to do a 6 week cycle of only winny (50mg/day) to get cut..After the cycle I am doing

Clomid:
Weeks 1-2 100mg/day
Weeks 3-4 50mg/day

Should I also take during cycle? If so how much? And in your experience does clomid make you gain weight? I heard it does.

----------


## G4R

Why does this thread look familiar  :Hmmmm:  

Oh yeah, because you have asked it twice now, and the two other threads were combined into one.... 
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=438605

By the way, cant get your pic to come up.

----------


## Asura

hey Im asking for different experiences not just one

----------


## Asura

just copy and paste to url

----------


## Asura

copy and paste to url and answer question or you dont know if I should take clomid during cycle also?

----------


## Asura

i keep trying to quick reply but it didn't work anyways -copy and paste to url and answer question or you dont know if I should take clomid during cycle also? -

----------


## D7M

> Hey, I am about to do a 6 week cycle of only winny (50mg/day) to get cut..After the cycle I am doing
> 
> Clomid:
> Weeks 1-2 100mg/day
> Weeks 3-4 50mg/day
> 
> *Should I also take during cycle?* If so how much? And in your experience does clomid make you gain weight? I heard it does.


No you shouldn't take clomid during your cycle. 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=438281

----------


## Asura

Thanks dude, so you think I should wait 2 days after my last injections of winny? Than after 48 hours start clomid?

----------


## Asura

Hey, What should I use for PCT...Clomid or Nolvadex after a 6 week cycle of 50mg/day of winny (winstrol )

I just really want a good testosterone level.

----------


## Asura

> Why does this thread look familiar  
> 
> Oh yeah, because you have asked it twice now, and the two other threads were combined into one.... 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=438605
> 
> By the way, cant get your pic to come up.


Is that you in your avatar? If it is what are the dimensions Ill make one so you can see me if you cant see the pic

----------


## Matt

Then dont run winny on its own, poor idea...

----------


## D7M

> Is that you in your avatar? If it is what are the dimensions Ill make one so you can see me if you cant see the pic


It is him, actually. 

I've met him in person, and he really does have four arms. True story.

----------


## Matt

Btw with 25% bf you need to spend more time concentrating on diet and cardio...

----------


## G4R

What are you taking for joint health? Liver protection?

----------


## G4R

> Btw with 25% bf you need to spend more time concentrating on diet and cardio...


^^^Thank you, my thoughts exactly

----------


## tboney

> Hey, What should I use for PCT...Clomid or Nolvadex after a 6 week cycle of 50mg/day of winny (winstrol )
> 
> I just really want a good testosterone level.


If you run winny on its own then you are probably going to have some sexual issues....

I would not run anything at your bodyfat percentage.

----------


## Big

threads merged again.
OP I know you think I'm picking on you, but when you start multiple threads on the same topic we merge them into one thread, that's just how we do things here.

----------


## Asura

> If you run winny on its own then you are probably going to have some sexual issues....
> 
> I would not run anything at your bodyfat percentage.


Wrong? Winny is actually one of best bc it does not require anti estrogen, and what you mean sexual issues, I'm pretty sure every steroid has that possible side effect?

----------


## Asura

> If you run winny on its own then you are probably going to have some sexual issues....
> 
> I would not run anything at your bodyfat percentage.


Wrong? Winny is actually one of best bc it does not require anti estrogen, and what you mean sexual issues, I'm pretty sure every steroid has that possible side effect?

----------


## Asura

Wrong? Winny is actually one of best bc it does not require anti estrogen, and what do you mean sexual issues, I'm pretty sure every steroid has that possible side effect?

----------


## Asura

You guys shoot everything down,As I said before my BF was done over the internet and I posted a pic of my formed bicep..If I take winny Im kinda 100% sure Ill get even more toned.

----------


## Matt

Post a full picture...

How old are you??

----------


## Big

you come here and propose your idea, then disagree with everyone who tells you not to do it. I'm 43 years old, and have been around steroids since you were 3 years old. I've run more cycles and used more compounds than you might imagine, and I advise from personal experience. You have never ran a single cycle, yet you seem to think you know more than we do about your winny only cycle. you could simply take the time to click the blue word winny and read the profile and even that would tell you not to run winny only, but perhaps you would think the guy who wrote the profile has singled you out also. we are here to tell people the truth whether it's what they want to hear or not. you said "you guys shoot down everything"...not true. we often get new members who have done logical research that propose good solid cycle ideas, we help them tweak it, then they keep us posted. we also get new members who are badly misinformed, we correct them, they thank us and alter their plan to a sensible one. lastly we get new members who post their plan, we tell them from many years of experience why it's a bad idea, they get an attitude and argue with us. winny only is a bad cycle no matter what you look like, and our advice based on bf was given with _your_ estimation of bf in mind. there are many of us here, myself included, who could tell you _exactly_ what to do to achieve your goals. instead of coming here with an open mind you choose to get pissy because we didn't tell you what you want to hear. sad.

----------


## ghettoboyd

but big come on man he has a toned bicept....... hes told us so like 10 times so he must be ready right?.....lol...sorry....

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Hey guys I about to do a 6 week cycle with winny 50mg/day followed by clomid for 2 weeks 100mg/day than 3-4 50mg/day
> 
> I just want to know how your cycle went and did you get more ripped or vascular? And is winny really all what its hyped up to be?
> 
> any advice? or something you'd do different?


winny makes your tendons grow big and turns them really brittle, like a 98yo ladies hip bones, they are liable to snap like a twig.

----------


## TODouble2

i dont know why you want to take steroids at all when your bicep is so toned already... wow! what an amazing bicep!  :1laugh: 

my advise to everyone else is don't help this idiot. let him screw himself up and learn the hard way. him and his toned bicep.

----------


## Rizdizzle

I know this has no relevence to the OP but I am amazed at how calmly you all deal with this sort of thing lol.

----------


## Archangel.

> Why is it a complete waste, it makes your endurance better,and once again if I have a natural toned bicep why don't you think winny will make it better.26 years old trying to look nice..and was thinking of doing winny alot for next beach season. I was disappointing with my look during this beach season. Not as toned as Id like and Im sitting here for weeks reading up on winny and right when I get to a forum you shut me down and abuse me for being a "noob"


LMAO, sorry, I just stumbled across this thread and couldn't help reading it through to the end. This is honestly the most entertaining thing I've seen today lol. And why in GOD'S NAME does he keep going on about his "really toned bicep"???  :Hmmmm: 
A word of advice OP, I've only been a member here for a little while, but I have worked out and monitored my diet RELIGIOUSLY for the past 12 years, and I can honestly say 99% of what I've learned about AAS and proper cycling has come from listening to these guys. You should do the same.

p.s. A "toned bicep" tells as much about someone's condition and "readiness" for AAS as does going by the colour of their shit, you catch my drift?  :Chairshot:

----------


## Big

he's on with a tbol cycle now, and I'm doing my best to help him aside from the disrespect he showed me here.

----------


## cikius

Hey Big, I read through your reply and it seems you know a good deal about using so I was trying to see if you could help me build a cycle. I could not access your profile and I am unaware on how to message you on this. I think I do not have permissions for this if you could message me that would be awesome, and thanks for any help you can provide.

----------


## TheTaxMan

This thread is like nearly 6 years oldso dont be disheartened if you dont get a reply

----------

